# THE MAGIC OF WORDS ... when words make you feel so good you just have to share ...



## Greyson (Sep 1, 2017)

link to the gif


----------



## Greyson (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Greyson (Sep 1, 2017)

GÖKOTTA (Swedish) “Dawn picnic to hear the first birdsong”


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Sep 2, 2017)

Greyson said:


> link to the gif



Indeed, magical words...
Thank you .


----------



## terry123 (Sep 2, 2017)

Vega_Lyra said:


> Indeed, magical words...
> Thank you .
> View attachment 41537


Me too greyson!!


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Sep 2, 2017)

A WORD is dead      
When it is said,         
  Some say.   
I say it just      
Begins to live                    
  That day.

Emily Dickinson (1830–1886)


----------



## Greyson (Sep 2, 2017)

Vega_Lyra said:


> A WORD is dead
> When it is said,
> Some say.
> I say it just
> ...



In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.......


----------



## Emmalilly (Oct 6, 2018)

Are you still alive?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 11, 2018)

*Gezelligheid* (Dutch)   This doesn't have a direct translation  but it is often used to describe a social and relaxed situation. It can also indicate belonging, time spent with loved ones, catching up with an old friend or just the general togetherness that gives people a warm feeling.


----------



## icaremystic (Apr 15, 2019)




----------

